# Bill Hayes, Ranger - Review



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello,

Today I received one of Bill Hayes' Pocket Ranger Slingshots in G10. I had some time to myself, so I decided to test it out a bit. First impression was "what a nice small slingshot." I believe G10 is heavier and denser than wood, so this slingshot feels good and solid. It is very comfortable to hold, in fact much more comfortable than I thought it would be. Bill really knows his stuff. I admire his innovative designs and his use of super tough materials; both of which are evident in this Ranger. I ordered this slingshot and the next day it was mailed to me. Two days later I have it in my hands (today). What great service.









This Ranger is approx. 5 7/8 inches tall x 3 1/2 inches wide. Space between the forks is just under 2 inches. Most of my slingshots have at least 2 1/4 inches between the forks, but I didn't notice the difference. My Ranger came with single flat Theraband Gold bands, straight cut 1 inch x 9 inches from forks to pouch. I ordered an extra band set assembly, and both are expertly crafted. The bands and pouches are very well made. I took advantage and also ordered a 1 pound bag of white marbles from Bill. Nice marbles! The fork tips on this slingshot are Bill's new universal forks that will accommodate a number of different type bands and attachment methods. I am extremely impressed by this great innovation of Bills. This is the only slingshot I have that came with the bands attached sideways. Perhaps it's the lack of a twist in the flat bands that makes this shooter so accurate.

Holding and shooting the Ranger was terrific. My 1st two shots at a suspended soda can 10 meters away were perfect hits. That surprised me. Usually I have to "get in the zone" and get used to a slingshot before I start shooting it accurately. I continued shooting both marbles and 3/8 inch steel balls till I had shot 100 rounds. I even shot a few 50 cal. lead balls with the Ranger, and it shot them perfectly, with equal enthusiasm. I regularly shoot small marbles, 3/8 inch (9.5 mm) steel balls, and 50 cal lead balls with most all my slingshots, depending which one I am shooting. It's great to realize this slingshot can handle any kind of ammo that I like. I was having so much fun shooting this slingshot, that I could have shot it all day. I increased the distance from 10 meters up to 15 meters, and noticed no change in accuracy. Every time I missed the can, it was a near miss, usually right next to the can. I'm sure to be shooting this slingshot often from now on. It will accompany me on my long walks, and every chance I get to shoot it I will. This Ranger will serve me well plinking, target shooting, and hunting. I highly recommend this slingshot to anyone who really wants a very accurate slingshot that's comfortable to hold and shoot. It's very well made and near indestructable; a good thing in case of fork hits; though I don't expect any. You can't go wrong with one of Bill Hayes' Rangers. I give it 5 stars out of 5.







Here's a couple of pics I took today.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice, I am a fan of the TTF bands. It is a beauty.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I appreciate it Man!
The Ranger really is one of the nicest small frame slingshots I've shot with as well... and I'm very glad you're enjoying it too!


----------

